# New Outboard 4 stroke ?



## BigAl RIP

My Yamaha 2 stroke 40 hp is 8 years old . its time to get a new one . 
 In Panama the #1 outboard is Yamaha . I,m thinking of about a 50 horse power . Is it worth the cost to upgrade to the 4 stroke ? It will only be used in salt water . The savings in Gas is my main objective . We spend about $40- $50 bucks a week as it is now . 
 Thoughts ??????


----------



## waybomb

Whatever you buy, I'd fresh water flush it after each trip.

If Yamaha is what most have down there, then there are the most spare parts and most techs for repairs as well.

And four stroke does save gas and does not leave a cloud of oil behind you.

I'd vote for a 4 stroke.

But then again, I'd vote for 3 big block 4 strokes, so disregard my opinion!


----------



## Av8r3400

Some 2-strokes aren't bad...






or


----------



## fogtender

Your fuel savings will be about double to almost three times over the two strokes and the power is good.  Run both two and four stoke Yamaha's on our boats and there isn't any way I would put money out for a two stoke any more.  Even my snowmachine is a fourstroke now and it gets almost twice the mileage of the two stoke versions and I have lots of towing power too.... About 20 mpg on a good trail, oh and it is a wide track one too.

Honda, Yamaha and the others are about on par, I would get what sells the best in that area... with warranty, parts and service is good to have if you need them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've got a 40hp four stroke Yamaha.  That thing runs smooth and quiet.  Fuel consumption is great. My one complaint though is that it lacks the low end torque that the two strokes have for pushing a heavier load.  I like to pull the kids around on the tube on a hot afternoon out at camp.  I find that this engine could use a little more grunt on the lower end to get the tube up out of the whole.  But it's not bad enough to make me want to upgrade to a 50hp.  If you have a 40hp 2 stroke now, I'd go with the 50hp four stroke.  You can always back off the throttle on the high end which will result in even more fuel savings than if you typically ran it wide open.  With the 50, you should have more low end torque if you typically carry heavier loads.

I would recommend also to flush the lower end with fresh water after each use since that's the one fault I find with yamaha's is that their lower end seems weaker than that of other makes.


----------



## waybomb

Av8r3400 said:


> Some 2-strokes aren't bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or




Ok,

Ya wanna play tough, now, eh, how about this for Big Al  - a BIG Diesel:
http://people.bath.ac.uk/ccsshb/12cyl/


----------



## Av8r3400

Now yer onta somethin', Fred!


----------



## fogtender

groomerguyNWO said:


> I've got a 40hp four stroke Yamaha.  That thing runs smooth and quiet.  Fuel consumption is great. My one complaint though is that it lacks the low end torque that the two strokes have for pushing a heavier load.  I like to pull the kids around on the tube on a hot afternoon out at camp.  I find that this engine could use a little more grunt on the lower end to get the tube up out of the whole.  But it's not bad enough to make me want to upgrade to a 50hp.  If you have a 40hp 2 stroke now, I'd go with the 50hp four stroke.  You can always back off the throttle on the high end which will result in even more fuel savings than if you typically ran it wide open.  With the 50, you should have more low end torque if you typically carry heavier loads.
> 
> I would recommend also to flush the lower end with fresh water after each use since that's the one fault I find with yamaha's is that their lower end seems weaker than that of other makes.



You can get a pitch change on your prop that will eith give it more bite at low ends for work or one for higher speeds at the top end.


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> Your fuel savings will be about double to almost three times over the two strokes and the power is good. Run both two and four stoke Yamaha's on our boats and there isn't any way I would put money out for a two stoke any more. Even my snowmachine is a fourstroke now and it gets almost twice the mileage of the two stoke versions and I have lots of towing power too.... About 20 mpg on a good trail, oh and it is a wide track one too.
> 
> Honda, Yamaha and the others are about on par, I would get what sells the best in that area... with warranty, parts and service is good to have if you need them.


 


groomerguyNWO said:


> I've got a 40hp four stroke Yamaha. That thing runs smooth and quiet. Fuel consumption is great. My one complaint though is that it lacks the low end torque that the two strokes have for pushing a heavier load. I like to pull the kids around on the tube on a hot afternoon out at camp. I find that this engine could use a little more grunt on the lower end to get the tube up out of the whole. But it's not bad enough to make me want to upgrade to a 50hp. If you have a 40hp 2 stroke now, I'd go with the 50hp four stroke. You can always back off the throttle on the high end which will result in even more fuel savings than if you typically ran it wide open. With the 50, you should have more low end torque if you typically carry heavier loads.
> 
> I would recommend also to flush the lower end with fresh water after each use since that's the one fault I find with yamaha's is that their lower end seems weaker than that of other makes.


 

Thanks Guys , This is exactly why I love this site ! 
When I get to Panama , I'll see what shape the motor is in . I had it tuned and worked on twice in the last couple years and I can still get a pretty good trade in on it .


----------



## waybomb

If you can find a 5 blade prop, you'll have gobs of low end. If you want speed - get a 2 blade.

But that Wartsilla would be cool.


----------



## Bamby

You also may consider moving up to a 60 hp. motor in the High Thrust series of motors. The 60 hp actually weighs exactly the same so why leave 10 hp on the table. And the high thrust series uses a larger prop and lower unit that's typically seen on the 90 hp motors, so the unit is also beefier and can probably withstand a bit more abuse. See chart below.


----------



## fogtender

Bamby said:


> You also may consider moving up to a 60 hp. motor in the High Thrust series of motors. The 60 hp actually weighs exactly the same so why leave 10 hp on the table. And the high thrust series uses a larger prop and lower unit that's typically seen on the 90 hp motors, so the unit is also beefier and can probably withstand a bit more abuse. See chart below.
> 
> View attachment 42917





Ahh, come on, the guy is driving a "log" around... OK, so somebody hollowed it out a bit...

That is like wearing a tux to drive a donkey....

Pretty hard to upscale a "log"....


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> Ahh, come on, the guy is driving a "log" around... OK, so somebody hollowed it out a bit...
> 
> That is like wearing a tux to drive a donkey....
> 
> Pretty hard to upscale a "log"....


 
I have a tux! 

I'm also have been called a ass .

I'm also am as big around as a log ....


So whats your point ????


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> I have a tux!
> 
> I'm also have been called a ass .
> 
> I'm also am as big around as a log ....
> 
> 
> So whats your point ????


 
Great, now you are going to tell me that when you go swimming and come up on the beach, the people throw water on you and try to roll you back into the surf...

Up here in Alaska, I am more concerned about going swimming and people trying to harpoon me...

Soooo, you have it much better there!


----------



## SShepherd

what are you putting it on?

We had a honda 40hp on our first pontoon boat. The thing was so quiet you didn't know it was running at times, and it was a fuel miser.

Now we have a 140hp Johnson on a newer crest 25', it does 38mph


----------

